# Need some ideas for a repair.



## djm185500 (Oct 15, 2021)

Looking for some ideas on a repair for this handle. They want $100+. Thinking about threading the rod and attaching it to the handle somehow. Both holes are worn out, can't be swapped. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would just add some weld in there and grind it back in shape .....


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Carb linkage joint sometimes called a Heim Joint. Cut off and thread the end of the rod, install the joint and bolt up the pivot.


----------



## hemiguy (Feb 4, 2015)

I like the heim joint idea.
If that doesn't work, buy a length of rod, and make a new one. The handle can be welded and drilled out. Clamp a copper plate to one side and mig weld the hole, grind flat and drill out. Of course you need a welder and oxy acetylene or mapp gas torch if you want to make a new rod.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Here is how I fixed mine on my Toro 421. My rod looked just like yours. Turned out great!









1980 Toro 421 Refurbish


I just used my 'PredaToro' 521 ('721' actually) today to blow a little bit of snow . . . it throws far. I sold my boss a PredaToro 622 DURING this past storm, worked like a champ!!!




www.snowblowerforum.com





Hec


----------

